# Megatron, Sheffield - Aug 2013



## PaulPowers (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't believe it's been over a year since I last visited Megatron

the water levels are the lowest I've ever seen them with most of the central and third sections completely dry.



> The city of Sheffield gets its name from a small, insignificant river called the Sheaf which also contributed hugely to its history as one of the first cities in the world to become a modern industrial powerhouse. This short video investigates how.



Bit of history on the river 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tsQrC9a2-Q[/ame]

Megatron is one of my favorite drains but the recent work inside really is as ugly as they could have made it 














































​


----------



## g197- (Aug 30, 2013)

These are great. Love it.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2013)

Are they charging you rent yet? 
Fantastic photos as always!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 30, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Are they charging you rent yet?
> Fantastic photos as always!



The council tax would be a killer on a town centre property with views of the river


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ace report & photos.


----------



## King Al (Aug 31, 2013)

Superb as always Paul!


----------

